# Cat poo in garden.



## rob267

Hi. Just wondering if anyone knew of ways to stop cats messing in my garden. 
The little gits like to do their business on the grass as i haven't got any flower borders. 

I have go a little girl who loves going in the garden so it is bloody annoying having to keep picking up everyday.

I have tried the GET OFF GEL which wasnt great.
Now i use doff doff cat and dog repellent powder which works for about 2 days at a time but when it rains it aint much use. 

Thinking of get a sonic scarer but not sure if it will work. 
Any ideas would be appreciated. Cheers



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kp 115

Catwatch works a treat 
If your after a sonic deterrent.


----------



## Caledoniandream

Old fashioned moth balls, work for month, but they are a Heath hazard for children. 
There are some very effective solution with waters prayers working on radar.


----------



## josje

This one keeps the cat from my car 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ultr...2321211690.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.97.cILYL6

plenty of similar on ebay


----------



## PugIain

We're looking for a way to stop this, other than killing the little git.
It's getting tiresome having to liberate piles of **** from twixt the Mesembryanthemums and Nicotianas.


----------



## TYPH3OUS

A sonic scarer worked on my gravel drive. Now they just use my garden wood chips. 
Citronella oil works but once it rains it washes it away.

They hate citrus smells apparently. 

I've chased so many away from the wood chips so often now that some of them all it takes is a rattle of the garden door handle. Although that only works when I'm in the house 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st1965

Buy a weimaraner !


----------



## Clancy

Buy a dog, let them get their scent around and the cats don't come near. Added bonus you also then have a dog


----------



## PugIain

Actually, we want a dog. A Springer spaniel.
Just to make my Mrs feel like she isn't the only mental thing in the house.


----------



## Clancy

PugIain said:


> Actually, we want a dog. A Springer spaniel.
> Just to make my Mrs feel like she isn't the only mental thing in the house.


:lol:


----------



## richtung

We are also suffering from cat poo in out garden.

The other morning, i saw a local cat making its way down our drive en route to the back garden. I opened the window and tried to shoo it off... it gave me a "Da fu*k you looking at?!?!?" face and carried on round the back.

The lack of respect offended me....

Rich


----------



## knightstemplar

Don't hurt the cat! It's just doing what's natural, and I know it's a bloody nuisance but I got a water pistol and squirted the one doing it in my garden and it has not came back and it was doing it for months. I'm sure if I was on the toilet I wouldn't want shot with an air rifle


----------



## rob267

knightstemplar said:


> Don't hurt the cat! It's just doing what's natural, and I know it's a bloody nuisance but I got a water pistol and squirted the one doing it in my garden and it has not came back and it was doing it for months. I'm sure if I was on the toilet I wouldn't want shot with an air rifle


Tried the water pistol but the crafty bugger likes to s*** at night so i aint there to squirt it. Will be trying a sonic scarer i think.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clancy

knightstemplar said:


> Don't hurt the cat! It's just doing what's natural


Nah not buying it, I think cats are just pure ass holes :lol: notice how it's in everyone else's gardens, don't see them ****ing in their own


----------



## TYPH3OUS

rob267 said:


> Tried the water pistol but the crafty bugger likes to s*** at night so i aint there to squirt it. Will be trying a sonic scarer i think.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


One thing to note.

We did put a sonic scarer in our garden as well, but it did scare off the birds also.

So if like us you put food out for birds or have regular visitors like us then it will probably scare them also. So we took ours out and I've resorted to just chasing the little s**** away whenever I catch them.

Investing in a water pistol also I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

My neighbours happen to be...'difficult'...so I take satisfaction in my cat picking his new lawn to do his business...

As above, please don't shoot them...I'm sure it was just a joke and no one here is that sadistic, but you never know on the internet!

Like most animals their behaviour can be conditioned pretty easily. Squirt them with the hose every time you see them and they will quickly learn not to go near your garden!


----------



## knightstemplar

Clancy said:


> Nah not buying it, I think cats are just pure ass holes :lol: notice how it's in everyone else's gardens, don't see them ****ing in their own


Mine goes next door and next door comes to mine, would you s..t it your own garden:lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk

knightstemplar said:


> Mine goes next door and next door comes to mine, would you s..t it your own garden:lol:


No I would be civilised and s**t in the toilet! 

Cats are d***s....full stop....self-righteous fury A*****S


----------



## TYPH3OUS

I wish I had the opportunity to s*** in the cats litter tray and see how they like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

nick_mcuk said:


> No I would be civilised and s**t in the toilet!
> 
> Cats are d***s....full stop....self-righteous fury A*****S


Not a patch on most of the people I have the misfortune of meeting...


----------



## nick_mcuk

TYPH3OUS said:


> I wish I had the opportunity to s*** in the cats litter tray and see how they like it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it that would be hilarious!


----------



## leehob

We got a pestbye sonic scarer from primrose online, I had cats climbing on the car causing scratches all over, since putting this up seems to have stopped them investigating the drive or the cars :thumb:


----------



## Horatio

Curry powder, animals hate it.


----------



## mini-eggs

I've got the exact the same problem, next door has a cat who thinks it can poop all over my garden and I have to sweep the garden before my kids can go play.

I dont want to hurt the cat, its only doing what animals do, but I don't want its poo in my garden, my neighbour isn't exactly offering to come round and clean up either.

So here's my experience...
Drinks bottles half full of water - mixed results, initially worked but the cat just got used to them and avoided them, moved them around but didn't work that great.

Curry powder - worked well at first but once rain came had no affect.

Keeping grass cut short - didn't notice any difference, but garden looked tidy 

Water pistol / cup of water - works well, problem is being there at the right time to catch the cat coming into the garden. 

Citrus - worked best, citrus peel dotted around, and I even blended some fruit and sprayed it everywhere, cheap to keep doing and works for me at least

Cat repellent - worked but wears off quick and would be expensive doing it every week

Car scarer/sonic device - can give good results, I havent tried it but I know many who have and worked.

Overall I have won, by constantly mixing up my tactics, the cat has had a new surprise every week and the constant bother puts it off coming in. At worst I get the cat passing through to poo in my other neighbours' gardens.


----------



## rob267

mini-eggs said:


> I've got the exact the same problem, next door has a cat who thinks it can poop all over my garden and I have to sweep the garden before my kids can go play.
> 
> I dont want to hurt the cat, its only doing what animals do, but I don't want its poo in my garden, my neighbour isn't exactly offering to come round and clean up either.
> 
> So here's my experience...
> Drinks bottles half full of water - mixed results, initially worked but the cat just got used to them and avoided them, moved them around but didn't work that great.
> 
> Curry powder - worked well at first but once rain came had no affect.
> 
> Keeping grass cut short - didn't notice any difference, but garden looked tidy
> 
> Water pistol / cup of water - works well, problem is being there at the right time to catch the cat coming into the garden.
> 
> Citrus - worked best, citrus peel dotted around, and I even blended some fruit and sprayed it everywhere, cheap to keep doing and works for me at least
> 
> Cat repellent - worked but wears off quick and would be expensive doing it every week
> 
> Car scarer/sonic device - can give good results, I havent tried it but I know many who have and worked.
> 
> Overall I have won, by constantly mixing up my tactics, the cat has had a new surprise every week and the constant bother puts it off coming in. At worst I get the cat passing through to poo in my other neighbours' gardens.


Cheers for the reply mate. Curry powder worked for me but as you said, as soon as it rains it is gone.

I purchased 2 sonic scarers today off amazon so i will see how they get on. Fingers crossed i guess. 
If not i will try all suggestions from people.

I will try not to shoot it but if needs must lol. Only kidding 😁😁😁😁

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## lisaclio

sounds mad but my step dad places 7up bottles filled 3/4 with water and apparently the reflections stop the cats from coming in because they thing its another cat or dog. Sounds mad but it works. i just have 2 dogs to keep the cats away ha


----------



## alfajim

Sonic scarer worked for me.


----------



## PaulaJayne

I use the coffee grounds from my machine - does not stop them coming in but appear to stop them leaving a present,


----------



## Lars Z

Bought a Marten trap, once caught, I drove them 10 miles away to a farm.
Haven´t seen them since.

I tried everything, including putting up notices that I was ready to shoot the buggers but the owners didn´t change anything and some of the cats were wild ones.


----------



## Scooby0775

st1965 said:


> Buy a weimaraner !


yea got one she hates cats nearly hurdles the fence to catch one but still doesn't stop them pooing in the front garden


----------



## Jon_H

Don't be hating on cats now

Somehow I got adopted by this black stray

Fortunately he turned out to be the boss cat and keeps every other local cat away

and ,oh man .he'll spend at least 10 minutes burying a good poop










:lol:


----------



## Jack R

This pair work well at keeping the cats at bay, it also more humane than my other options


----------



## James_R

Yeah and when you take your dog for a walk and if they get caught out while on the pavement and start having a dump when on the lead, you get people going "I hope you're going to clear that up"

I just tell them to  before I pick it up and throw it at them.

And as a dog owner, I would NEVER leave a dog stool anywhere when Ive taken them for a walk.
We have poop bags all the time


----------



## Clancy

What annoys me far more than the cat ****....

Cat owners who get annoyed at your dog for going after their cat.... if your cat comes into my garden it's fair game for the dog, you cannot moan about it. Had a full on argument in my previous house with the neighbour over this


----------



## rob267

Well i have got 2 sonic scarers. 
Been in the garden for 2 days.

Not much to report except there is no cat poo but i aint entirely sure it is the scarer doing its job or the fact i got 2 cats yesterday with a water pistol. God they hate water pistols😂😂😂

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

I think you guys are failing to recognise that we have no control over the cat...its not like a Dog where it stays in your property at all times, and you walk it....

Surely you don't expect the owners to continually walk into your garden to clean up any potential cat poo....? Are we supposed to walk up and down all our neighbours gardens looking for poo?

I am very apologetic to my neighbours if my little guy does do a poo, but there really isn't much I can do about it! Same as fox poo or any other wild animal...

Those people you describe sound like tools who happen to be cat owners...not tools because they are cat owners....being a tool isn't an exclusive trait...


----------



## 182_Blue

Once again I have had to remove posts on a cat thread where a poster thinks it's acceptable to kill a cat because it has a poo in a garden, next time I won't just be removing the post !!!!


----------



## James_R

I hold my hands up everyone, I made an unamusing retort in a post and restrospectively I'm pleased its been removed.

Neighbour certainly didn't find it amusing when I went round with a poop bag full of their cat dung and said "I believe this is yours" lol

Funnily enough I have friends across the other side of the road and I look after their cat every time they go on holiday, 3-4 times a year and he is a loveable little thing.


----------



## rob267

Well its been a little while. So far so good.

Had to pick up one turd since i last reported.
Went away for 3 nights last week so the house was empty and came home and the garden was **** free. Happy chappy i can tell you. &#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

rob267 said:


> Well its been a little while. So far so good.
> 
> Had to pick up one turd since i last reported.
> Went away for 3 nights last week so the house was empty and came home and the garden was s*** free. Happy chappy i can tell you. 😉😉😉
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hi bud.

I was speaking with a good friend earlier, who is in a similar situation. She is a child minder, and a new family has just moved in nearby, and they have at least 4 cats. The cats were pooing all over her garden, and you can imagine the hassle for her as she was afraid of the young kids in her care coming into contact with it, not to mention illnesses etc etc

Anyway, a friend of hers told her to put a few cucumbers in her garden. No kidding. For the last week, she has had no cats in her garden whatsoever. Turns out, cats are afraid of cucumbers. I know - I Googled it and it appears to be true.

Worth a try?

Good luck

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

I am willing to try that buddy. These sonic scarers seem to be doing the job at the moment so will see if they come back. 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## TYPH3OUS

rob267 said:


> I am willing to try that buddy. These sonic scarers seem to be doing the job at the moment so will see if they come back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Don't be disheartened if you do find the odd poo still. It took about a year for it to work fully on my driveway. Now I don't even know if the batteries need changing or not because I haven't had a present left for so long

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vossman

rob267 said:


> I am willing to try that buddy. These sonic scarers seem to be doing the job at the moment so will see if they come back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I recently threw three away, we tried them for almost 18 months in the garden, moving them around to give full coverage, we even found cat poo next to one. 
Over the years we have tried so many things but I will be trying the cucumber thing, everything is worth a try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Stick a few old CD's upright in your garden, works a treat!


----------



## rob267

Not disheartened to be honest. 

Been about 2 weeks now with the sonic scarers and aint seen any cat poo. 
If they stop doing there job i will be trying cucumber. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vossman

The perfect solution would be a sensor with a high pressure water jet that will aim to where it was triggered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechpete

mini-eggs said:


> Water pistol / cup of water - works well, problem is being there at the right time to catch the cat coming into the garden.


Mix up some washing up liquid in the water and spray it and you won't ever see the cat come back again. You will still have to catch him admittedly but only once. :thumb:


----------



## kp 115

Cat watch approved by the RSPB As bird friendly.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

rob267 said:


> Not disheartened to be honest.
> 
> Been about 2 weeks now with the sonic scarers and aint seen any cat poo.
> If they stop doing there job i will be trying cucumber.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


What model did you get please?

We've got a couple and move them around and that helps but there's one ****** just strolls straight past them and we can see it's being triggered.

So if you've got an effective one, willing to try that


----------



## rob267

JoeyJoeJo said:


> What model did you get please?
> 
> We've got a couple and move them around and that helps but there's one ****er just strolls straight past them and we can see it's being triggered.
> 
> So if you've got an effective one, willing to try that


I bought a pair of pestbye sonic scarers from amazon. Cost about £25. 
I think that these and the fact that i run out in the garden with a water pistol everytime i see a cat has deterred them.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Buy this stuff, I had the same problem and this really works, bought it at my local Tesco's for about £3


----------



## Kenhom

kp 115 said:


> Catwatch works a treat
> If your after a sonic deterrent.


Worked a treat for us. We have small gravel which looks like kitty litter! 3mths later and still no cats. Although might be worth turning off when you have small kids in the garden as they can hear it.


----------



## rob267

Glad to say, no cat mess for a while now. Would say that the sonic scarers have done the trick😆😆😆😆

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford8loke

Clancy said:


> Nah not buying it, I think cats are just pure ass holes :lol: notice how it's in everyone else's gardens, don't see them ****ing in their own


Not true! you don't see them doing it in their own garden cuz you don't live there. I own two cats and both do their business in my garden as well as others. As quoted by someone else in this thread, it's natural behaviour. I see people where I live chasing cats away from their property and it makes me think what a Moron! Then you get to the extreme end of the scale where people start harming the animal!!!

Please keep it humane get the sonic cat deterrent. Leave the poison/air rifle in the cupboard and get on with life!

Rant over.


----------



## Brian mc21

Lars Z said:


> Bought a Marten trap, once caught, I drove them 10 miles away to a farm.
> Haven´t seen them since.
> 
> I tried everything, including putting up notices that I was ready to shoot the buggers but the owners didn´t change anything and some of the cats were wild ones.


Cat poo be the least of your problems if I found you doing that to one of my cats. Hence why any new cats I get are kept indoors with ball roots like this about.


----------



## PaulaJayne

Brian mc21 said:


> Cat poo be the least of your problems if I found you doing that to one of my cats. Hence why any new cats I get are kept indoors with ball roots like this about.


He was posting about a Pine martin. not a cat.


----------



## nick_mcuk

rob267 said:


> Glad to say, no cat mess for a while now. Would say that the sonic scarers have done the trick😆😆😆😆
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Has it scared off the birds too though?


----------



## mopardave

my god, you cat owners are a defensive bunch......worked with one once and he just couldn't see anyone else's point of view! I don't agree with hurting them or any animal........but at least see it from the point of view of someone who chooses not to own one......especially when they've got kids!


----------



## HEADPHONES

My brothers had a similar problem but it was foxes stealing slippers from their patio in the garden. 
They bought a pair of motion activated water sprinkling guns.
Look like those water sprinklers/jets on a golf course.
They sent me a video of it in action. 
Looked like a scene from the film Aliens with the sentry guns shooting across the garden in an arc.
It may not aim or follow the target, but once activated will be the cat equivalent to a gang style drive by shooting :lol:
ZERO FOX SIGHTINGS EVER SINCE.


----------



## ianrobbo1

I had the same problem with cats pooing in my garden, so went and bought 3 cat scarers, they seemed to work well on all but one cat "the one that pooped the most" seems in the recent past, it had been "got at" by some local idiots that had tied a firework to its tail and blew the thing off, "just a stump left" and at the same time made it deaf!!  so couldn't hear the sonic scarers, I eventually got it a few times with a water pistol and it stopped doing it's business in my garden, the problem I have now are the blasted kids coming into the garden to set the scarers off!! I cant hear them as I'm an old bug*er, but they can, they think it's hilarious, I don't, as they set off the cameras and my text messenger to tell my some scrote is in the garden!! so it's either ruddy kids or cat doings!!  I've been round to some of the parents houses to ask them to keep the kids out, but it's got around and the little darlings are coming from all over now!!


----------



## HEADPHONES

ianrobbo1 said:


> I had the same problem with cats pooing in my garden, so went and bought 3 cat scarers, they seemed to work well on all but one cat "the one that pooped the most" seems in the recent past, it had been "got at" by some local idiots that had tied a firework to its tail and blew the thing off, "just a stump left" and at the same time made it deaf!!  so couldn't hear the sonic scarers, I eventually got it a few times with a water pistol and it stopped doing it's business in my garden, the problem I have now are the blasted kids coming into the garden to set the scarers off!! I cant hear them as I'm an old bug*er, but they can, they think it's hilarious, I don't, as they set off the cameras and my text messenger to tell my some scrote is in the garden!! so it's either ruddy kids or cat doings!!  I've been round to some of the parents houses to ask them to keep the kids out, but it's got around and the little darlings are coming from all over now!!


If the water pistol worked on the cats it might work on the pesty kids too :lol:


----------



## rob267

nick_mcuk said:


> Has it scared off the birds too though?


Dont know mate. Never had birds in the garden to start with.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

